# predatory fish



## brainiac (Dec 10, 2004)

I was wondering if i there were any predatory fish i can keep in a 10 g. I have a spare one and i'd like to use it. any info would be helpfull. thanx..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a jewel cichlid


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Leaf fish...but if you are gonna get them get at least 2. When they are alone they are boring as hell because they have no compition for food so all they do is hide and never come out to eat. But when i had 2 as soon as the fish would drop in...BAM they would swim out and nail it. Definatly a cool fish when kept in small groups.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A couple male Belonesox ("pike" livebearer).


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

but acestro where's anyone gonna get those from?


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i cant think of small, some cichlids will i think


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

like 1 small exodon


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dwarf pikes, leaf fish, and misquito fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

one time, lemmy almost lost his arm to the fearsome jaws of a grown mosquitofish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> one time, lemmy almost lost his arm to the fearsome jaws of a grown mosquitofish
> [snapback]804857[/snapback]​


it was very painful indeed


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> A couple male Belonesox ("pike" livebearer).
> [snapback]804411[/snapback]​


In a ten are you nuts ace!
Need at least 20 gallons for one let alone two of them,
suckers would chow on eachother.

if the tank was packed with plants maybe
but I would not risk that.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> dwarf pikes, leaf fish, and misquito fish
> [snapback]804825[/snapback]​


Someone is stealing my constant reply of Mosquitofish (Gambusia)
for this question that comes up every month.

Really though that is a fitting fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I say about 5 exos, for like a year or 2...


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

dwarf puffers, mantis shrimp even though their salf water


----------



## brainiac (Dec 10, 2004)

I can keep them in there for life?


----------

